# Your one of our best customers



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

I hear this everytime I call, "I want to thank you for being one of our best customers..."

Do they say that to everyone? Or, everyone that arders everything? Or, everyone that has been with them since the beginning? Wish as a good customer they would give me back the ABC they ripped away five years ago


----------



## dkadera (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds like a marketing slogan to make you feel good about yourself. 

Honestly I doubt they really care


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

I had to call them about ten times last Wednesday, and they never once told me I was their best customer. I complimented the representatives every chance I get (trying to be nice), and I never heard I was a best customer. ha-ha. I guess I'm a loser.


----------



## Want1394 (Oct 4, 2001)

ayrton911 said:


> ...... I guess I'm a loser.


 No...oooo, you're just not "one of their best customers."


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

Want1394 said:


> No...oooo, you're just not "one of their best customers."


LOL, yea that's the way to keep him cheered up.

Anyway, I agree it is marketing, but it surprised me.

About two weeks ago, I called retention and asked what the deal would be for an HD Tivo. The woman never said anything, but told me sure could give me $100 off.

I call back the following week and get a guy, and the first thing he says is, "I see you are one of our best customers, what can I do for you...". I tell him what I wanted to do, blah, blah.

Later in that same call, he sends me to the HD-DNS department to see about applaying for an HD waiver and the guy that answers, immediately says, "I see you are on of our best customers, I want to thank you for that..."

Then on Friday while my HT Tivo was being installed, the tech hands me the phone (he was talking to DirecTV) and during the conversation, the guy that is activating the receiver said, "I can see you are one of our best customers".

I was just curious, because prior to two weeks ago, I had never heard that. I was mostly wondering if they are basing it on a monthly dollar figure (total choice platinum, premiere or whater it is called these days + MLB Baseball package + NFL Sunday Ticket + three Tivos), or based on length of time as a customer (I have been with DirecTV since about 1 year after they started up, since I couldn't bring myself to spend the $1200 on equipment, I waited until it was down to $600-700).


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Do a search for "hearts". There were a number of discussions about this a few months ago. The DTV computer system rates each customer, based on length of service, payment history, monthly billing, PPV's purchased, etc. You're rated from 1 to 5 hearts, if memory serves, with 5 being best. When you call DTV customer service, their computer screen shows your heart rating and that will determine some of the goodies and discounts offered to you. If you ask, some CSRs will even tell you how many hearts you have.

For what it's worth, I have 3 hearts and speculation is that most customers fall into that category. I've been with DTV for 7+ years and never had a late payment. However, I don't buy PPV or any of the sports packages and I only go for TC+. You need to spend $100+ a month and subscribe to some sports packages to make the 5 hearts level.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

at least we know dtv has a heart!


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

newsposter said:


> at least we know dtv has a heart!


LOL, yea. I didn't ask how many hearts I had, but I talked to someone in retention and then a tech two (second tier support I guess) and they both made similar comments. The tech two said that I had been with them over 11 years, and said I must have been with them when they were primestar.

I actually didn't come from Primestar, I was with DirecTV way before they merged with Primestar, and I believe before Primestar was even doing DBS.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

ayrton911 said:


> ....call them about ten times last Wednesday, and they never once told me I was their best customer. ....


Well, duh.


----------



## markf57 (May 9, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> The DTV computer system rates each customer, based on length of service, payment history, monthly billing, PPV's purchased, etc. You're rated from 1 to 5 hearts, if memory serves, with 5 being best. When you call DTV customer service, their computer screen shows your heart rating and that will determine some of the goodies and discounts offered to you. If you ask, some CSRs will even tell you how many hearts you have./QUOTE]
> 
> If you pay late, just joined a few months ago have the most basic packages and only rate 1 heart, I wonder if they answer, "I see your one of our worst customers..."


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

markf57 said:


> If you pay late, just joined a few months ago have the most basic packages and only rate 1 heart, I wonder if they answer, "I see your one of our worst customers..."


LOL


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

markf57 said:


> Bob Coxner said:
> 
> 
> > The DTV computer system rates each customer, based on length of service, payment history, monthly billing, PPV's purchased, etc. You're rated from 1 to 5 hearts, if memory serves, with 5 being best. When you call DTV customer service, their computer screen shows your heart rating and that will determine some of the goodies and discounts offered to you. If you ask, some CSRs will even tell you how many hearts you have./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

On the flip side, I have been with them for 11+ years (started the first year that DirecTV started, long before the primestar merger), have had the NFL package for 6+ years (started the first year they had it), the MLB package every year they have had it, except for last year when I tried the MLB video online thing, have the highest package (platinum, premium, whatever it is called) with four receivers. 

So, I would guess I probably am one of their best customers, but I just assumed they were saying to everyone. Hence the reason I posted.


----------



## tigersfanjj (Oct 23, 2005)

I think the biggest majority of it is what package you have. I've been back with Dtv since July, with a couple of late payments (never more than 2-3 weeks late), and have total choice premium. I've only had to call them twice and both times they told me that I am one of their best customers.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

markf57 said:


> If you pay late, just joined a few months ago have the most basic packages and only rate 1 heart, I wonder if they answer, "I see your one of our worst customers..."


hehe, this one got me laughing too


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I've been getting many "Unknown Name" phone calls with an 877 number. I've ignored them and no message is left on the answering machine. So I decided to pick up one to find out who it was. Guess who? Yup, DirecTV. Before the guy could say much I told him that I didn't need anything. This threw him off script and he got flustered. I'm not sure if he heard me say to not call again. I know they will call because I am a customer. What really bothers me is that they don't identify themselves or leave any message.


----------



## or270 (Feb 4, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> I've been getting many "Unknown Name" phone calls with an 877 number. I've ignored them and no message is left on the answering machine. So I decided to pick up one to find out who it was. Guess who? Yup, DirecTV. Before the guy could say much I told him that I didn't need anything. This threw him off script and he got flustered. I'm not sure if he heard me say to not call again. I know they will call because I am a customer. What really bothers me is that they don't identify themselves or leave any message.


I had these calls before, They are usually a contracted call center. not even Directv employees.


----------



## 30340guy (Apr 24, 2006)

I had a horrible experience with a DirecTV telemarketer who had called me and was giving me a hard time because I told him I wasn't interested in a sports package. The guy was giving a really hard sell, and I finally told him "NO" and hung up. I then e-mailed customer support to make sure that he hadn't signed me up for something I didn't want anyway, and also to tell them that if they ever called me with another telemarketing call again, I was going to take my business elsewhere. They e-mailed me right back, and told me that they were putting me on their do-not call list. Since then, I have not had to deal with a single marketing call from DirecTV


----------



## RossoNeri (Nov 26, 2005)

I get 'em every few months...

Threw one off that was trying to sell Starz that I really was only interested in the sports pack. Took him about twenty seconds to realise I already had it and then attempt to sell me HBO b/c of all it's sport programming... The laugh almost made the call worthwhile.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

markf57 said:


> If you pay late, just joined a few months ago have the most basic packages and only rate 1 heart, I wonder if they answer, "I see your one of our worst customers..."


Except for saying the phrase that pays, i cant really see the csrs caring about us personally no matter how many hearts.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> I know they will call because I am a customer. What really bothers me is that they don't identify themselves or leave any message.


I assume it's up to each company to decide to respect the wishes of current customers?

I do hate the anonymous caller ID. We have one that's 'your health plan'. Why they can't use their real name, i dont know. Heck even one hospital in another state had their number not available. i find that sorta weird why i hospital would be out of area when they are in a major metro area and should in theory have the number piped in.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

newsposter said:


> Heck even one hospital in another state had their number not available. i find that sorta weird why i hospital would be out of area when they are in a major metro area and should in theory have the number piped in.


I wonder if they intentionally set things up that way for HIPAA-related reasons (i.e., so anyone who happened to be looking at your caller ID wouldn't know that a hospital was calling you).

As far as I know, I've never gotten any DirecTV marketing calls from an 877 number; they've all shown up on my caller ID as 1-800-347-3288...which I didn't realize until recently was the numeric equivalent of 1-800-DIRECTV.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

trainman said:


> I wonder if they intentionally set things up that way for HIPAA-related reasons (i.e., so anyone who happened to be looking at your caller ID wouldn't know that a hospital was calling you).
> 
> .


See i can almost buy that. Except that while i'm a super privacy fan, I dont see the harm in saying something like johns hopkins on the caller id (vs johns hopkins erectile dysfunction center). Also, i'll never pick up an out of area call so the hospital and my wife played tag for a few days...her calling and asking why no one called her and them saying they did.

While from the purist perspective, even knowing that someone goes to a hospital could be construed as a violation, but I think that's pushing it a bit. I'm more perturbed while sitting in the ED waiting room (joke in case you are wondering) that they call out News Poster, the doctor will see you now. yes some nurses still call out patients last names and i find that unforgivable. Bad enough they know my first name. I think they should give us a number 

And speaking of phone etiquette, why do doctors offices answer 'doctors office'? I hate that. I wonder if i called the right one. I can't see why, especially when you only have one name, they cant answer with that guys name!


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

[Grammar Police]

>>Your one of our best customers

should be

You're one of our best customers

Your - means belongs to you

You're - contraction of 'You are'

[/Grammar Police]


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

rmassey said:


> [Grammar Police]
> 
> >>Your one of our best customers
> 
> ...


You're example is dead on correct. Its a good thing that I didn't right they're script, since I speak Arkansas engleesh.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

I called about a billing question and was greeted with "you are one of our best customers"......after I cancelled my account!!! Now that's appreciation!!!!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i bet your access cards were never turned off and you could have been getting free tv


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

dkadera said:


> Sounds like a marketing slogan to make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Honestly I doubt they really care


 Dont forget someone up there loves you!! which is a lie!! There is No one really up there! (unless My neice is right and there are little 1 foot knomes who live in and pilot the sattelites   ) I kindly would like D* to clarify this! Is there sombody up there loving me or is it someone in Idaho, Oaklahoma, or india who loves me. Or perhaps it is rupert who loves me.   ! Ok technicly when one of the D* execs are flying somwhere they are up there, But while they are up there are they loving me  . I WANT ANSWERS AND I WANT THEM NOW!!!! After all I like to be kissed when I am loved.

What i want to know is when did D* become my wife,mother, sister or mistress(they love me and they are'nt up there any where they are right here


----------

